

Real Examples of Miscommunication in Software Development Projects - acceptic
http://www.acceptic.com/blog/miscommunication-in-software-development-projects.html

======
acceptic
5 programmers and 3 project managers are interviewed to reveal generic issues
that lead to miscommunication in software development projects: only real
people, real stories, and real experience.

